# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Thinning hair, afraid to try rogaine

## Myrtle1965

Hello... I'm a 52 y.o. woman who spent all of the last two summers in a pool texting swim lessons and coaching swimming.  I thought my hair was just destroyed by pool chemicals but I've been a swimmer my whole life and never had what I've gone thru this last summer before.  Hair is falling out, party at the back of my crown is noticeable wider and longer.  Hair all over is very thin, wear it in a knot at my nape daily and even that is not staying in anymore.  My hair gathers into a ponytail about the width of my pinky.  T he difference is shocking between now and two years ago.    I have tons of questions.... Did blood work, no thyroid issues, all checks out.  I am in menopause officially.  My questions are:. Will my hair grow back?  Is it possible my brown hair falling out and grey hair will replace it?  I do have more grey, it's not all long either.   Varying lengths.  If I use rogaine for men foam will I DEFINITELY get facial hair?  And this initial shedding stage after beginning use scares the hell out of me.  I can't wear a hat and that's where I'll be if any more falls out.   This is depressing  me along with menopause weight gain if about fifteen pounds on to of it all.  Also going thru much stress but been thru very stressful times before and this has never happened before.  Any personal accounts would be very helpful and appreciated, thank you....

----------


## Jackito

> Hello... I'm a 52 y.o. woman who spent all of the last two summers in a pool texting swim lessons and coaching swimming.  I thought my hair was just destroyed by pool chemicals but I've been a swimmer my whole life and never had what I've gone thru this last summer before.  Hair is falling out, party at the back of my crown is noticeable wider and longer.  Hair all over is very thin, wear it in a knot at my nape daily and even that is not staying in anymore.  My hair gathers into a ponytail about the width of my pinky.  T he difference is shocking between now and two years ago.    I have tons of questions.... Did blood work, no thyroid issues, all checks out.  I am in menopause officially.  My questions are:. Will my hair grow back?  Is it possible my brown hair falling out and grey hair will replace it?  I do have more grey, it's not all long either.   Varying lengths.  If I use rogaine for men foam will I DEFINITELY get facial hair?  And this initial shedding stage after beginning use scares the hell out of me.  I can't wear a hat and that's where I'll be if any more falls out.   This is depressing  me along with menopause weight gain if about fifteen pounds on to of it all.  Also going thru much stress but been thru very stressful times before and this has never happened before.  Any personal accounts would be very helpful and appreciated, thank you....


 When did you go through your menopause? I've heard that Female pattern hairloss can start anytime after. I'm not sure what the degree of your hairloss is but FPHL is related to gradual thinning all over.

----------


## Myrtle1965

I'm not thru menopause yet I don't think, my numbers for follicle simulating hormone went from low teens to 84 in less than two years, I have hot flashes frequently and daily where they used to be one in a while and would stop for short periods.  No periods since ablation many years back so I don't know if I'm thru it or not.  Thinking not.

----------


## Myrtle1965

I'm hoping that all this is temporary and this time next year I'll have a lot more grey and that's all this was, but I don't know.  I don't have medical insurance right now, my doctor wanted me to see gyno and have ultrasound because of extreme bloating and indigestion, now I'm hearing about ovarian cyst maybe causing hair loss???  I'm just freaking out here....

----------


## GroughBack

Consider supplements. In one study, Dr. Hugh Rushton, a professor at Portsmouth University, found that 90 percent of women with thinning hair were deficient in iron and the amino acid lysine. Lysine helps transport iron and is the most difficult amino acid to get enough of via your diet. Some other supplements that may help with hair loss include pantothenic acid, saw palmetto, vitamin B6, and zinc.

----------


## CoryGreene

I would rather suggest you to get a genuine consultation with an experienced doctor. The intake of supplements requires the doctor's suggestions in order to get the beneficial result. My friend's dad has too faced a similar situation, but as he was covered under a suitable healthcare plan about which he came to know through this website, he got the medicine and doctor's visit covered under it. He now does not have to worry about the cost of any supplement or medicine and now he is really living a stress-free life due to a number of benefits of the healthcare plan.

----------


## rubytum

Did you find a sloution?

----------


## chesa

Hair Extensions are a good way to fight with hair thinning problems.

----------


## bestshaverx

I tried lots of things in my hair to cut but I want to know which is best electric shaver?

----------

